# Shrimp in 1 gallon, seriously!?



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I was looking around the Inet for ideas what to do with the new 1 gallon, thinking along the lines of nano aqua-scaping type tank when I came across several articles about ghost shrimp in a 1 gallon....

Now the smallest tank I ever housed shrimp in was like a 12g and there again I didn't have ghost shrimp....

Do you seriously think it would be adequate to keep ghost shrimp in a 1 gallon?:-?:-?:-?


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

yay mabey 3-4 through no more


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah a 1 gal is fine for shrimp. I have a few cherry shrimp in about 1 gallon of water(it could be less though). There are some snails in there too. There was a male endler, but he seemed lonely. And the toad kept eying him from the land. It wasn't filtered.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah ghosts or cherries would work. Max of 10 cherries, max of maybe 5 ghost shrimp. Another nice tank inabitant would be a nerite snail or two. Would make a fabulous planted tank. I'm plannin on doing something similar in a 1/4 gallon cubic vase when I find the time.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

The only thing about small tanks is that they require alot of upkeep for there size IMO. Its hard to balance such a small amount of water. Evaporation is normal, but the small volume makes it seem much more noticeable. Stocking is very limited as well. Which is why not many people keep them. My first attempt a planting a 2 gal ended horribly. So far the 1gal of water in my paldarium has been doing great. Which actually surprising to me I expected it to be a algae battle, because theres a couple pounds of retained black dirt/sand on the other side of the tank. I was expecting nutrient run off and algae. So far none of that and plants have been pearling daily. 

Still I would rather have larger tanks, but the small tanks are easier to sneak past the parents.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Mikaila31 said:


> The only thing about small tanks is that they require alot of upkeep for there size IMO. Its hard to balance such a small amount of water. Evaporation is normal, but the small volume makes it seem much more noticeable. Stocking is very limited as well. Which is why not many people keep them. My first attempt a planting a 2 gal ended horribly. So far the 1gal of water in my paldarium has been doing great. Which actually surprising to me I expected it to be a algae battle, because theres a couple pounds of retained black dirt/sand on the other side of the tank. I was expecting nutrient run off and algae. So far none of that and plants have been pearling daily.
> 
> Still I would rather have larger tanks, but the small tanks are easier to sneak past the parents.


Well yea my 55g's are "easier" and so is the 10's and all others....but even if I'd to simple design a very nice aqua landscaping and fiddle with it, for one it would be a new challenge AND if I was to put no inmates in it just think about all the options what I could "test" for a plant life w/out worrying about fish/ shrimp etc.
I just like the challenge and the understanding you gain in the process, even if I set up my 12th 55g, it kinda starts being the 'same' after a while and so far I had all sizes tank from 55 down, just not a 1g till now :-D


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a 5 gallon with 2 apples, could i house some ghost shrimp if so how many?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

With the beta you got in there...I'm sure he'd appreciate the extra dinner's


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Angel079 said:


> Well yea my 55g's are "easier" and so is the 10's and all others....but even if I'd to simple design a very nice aqua landscaping and fiddle with it, for one it would be a new challenge AND if I was to put no inmates in it just think about all the options what I could "test" for a plant life w/out worrying about fish/ shrimp etc.
> I just like the challenge and the understanding you gain in the process, even if I set up my 12th 55g, it kinda starts being the 'same' after a while and so far I had all sizes tank from 55 down, just not a 1g till now :-D


You should try a paludarium with one of the larger tanks if you haven't. You know go a little dryer. It would be something different. A paludarium is like a "waters edge" tank, you have a water and land portion. Most keep fish and tree frogs. Heres a pic of my 5gal paludarium. Google will give you lots of pics of bigger ones and I can point you toward some build threads if you are interested.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> With the beta you got in there...I'm sure he'd appreciate the extra dinner's


 
oops forgot to update my sig......my beta lost a fight with the filter intake pipe


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Mikaila31 said:


> You should try a paludarium with one of the larger tanks if you haven't. You know go a little dryer. It would be something different. A paludarium is like a "waters edge" tank, you have a water and land portion. Most keep fish and tree frogs. Heres a pic of my 5gal paludarium. Google will give you lots of pics of bigger ones and I can point you toward some build threads if you are interested.


Are you kidding me!? :shock: If it wasn't for the fact this post was written while I was with my neighbor I'd say you are my neighbor :shock:
She's a terrarium person and so when we were hanging out last night, exchanging ideas back & forth (there's actually more similarities then one would think at first).
She has a unused 10g with a 10g size screen-cube over top of it she's giving me for (originally) shrimp. So last night with our idea tossing around session tree frogs came up and since they're easier to keep then others, would be a ideal "start" for me. 
Sooooo then I was wondering if you could set up pretty much a fish tank with the screen cube top and create a mini-wet/dry world ( you call it paludarium ). Like having some small fish live in the bottom in the water (normal fish tank set up) and outta it coming trees etc for the frogs to live in.

But I HAVE TO strongly underline the point I have NO CLUE about frogs! Living above a fish tank, would they jump & drown themselves or something? 
And the unavoidable issue to me, they only do eat live crickets right? Do they come in frozen foods or something like fish food does? Cause I can NOT see myself with live crickets to be fed :-?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

xrayjeeper83 said:


> oops forgot to update my sig......my beta lost a fight with the filter intake pipe


I'm sorry to hear that!
Well then if all you got in the 5g is 2 snails, I'd put a few shrimp in it, just not too many. Assuming you have good water, plenty of plants (not the plastic ones), maybe even moss for them in there?


----------

